# KI für Skatspiel - Wie können die Computerspieler eigenständig handeln?



## CreaaZ (30. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

wie sich anhand meiner Überschrift schon erkennen lässt, programmiere ich derzeit ein Skatspiel inklusive KI.. Lediglich stehe ich vor einem für mich relativ großem Problem.

Wie kann ich es erreichen, dass Computer1 und Computer2 eigenständig einen neuen Zug beginnen, wenn sie an der Reihe sind, bzw. das Spiel beginnen...

Vom Prinzip möchte ich keinen Button mit ActionListener der nach jedem Spielzug vom Benutzer gedrückt werden muss, sondern es so nutzerfreundlich gestalten, dass der menschliche Spieler nur dann aktiv werden muss wenn er reizt, drückt oder seine Karte spielt.. 

Ich bitte sehr um Hilfe und Möglichkeiten dies zu bewerkstelligen...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

CreaaZ


----------



## c_sidi90 (30. Jan 2012)

booleans initialisieren, wer an der Reihe ist und Threads für jeden Spieler, die darauf warten, das ihr flag gesetzt ist und ihnen sagt, dass sie an der Reihe sind.

Hab mich bisschen kompliziert ausgedrückt 

Du hast 3 spieler, diese kannst du in einem Array festhalten, nach jedem Spielzug wird ein anderes Objekt aus diesem Array auf boolean istAnDerReihe = true gesetzt. Der Thread der die Reihenfolge prüft, handelt dementsprechend.


----------



## Fu3L (30. Jan 2012)

Oder noch einfacher: Menschliche und KI Spieler in eine Liste schreiben und in jedem Durchlauf des GameLoops einmal durch die Liste iterieren und je nach dem, ob KI selbst eine Aktion durchführen lassen oder eben bei Menschen auf eine Eingabe warten.


----------



## CreaaZ (30. Jan 2012)

Danke für eure schnellen antworten. Vom Prinzip her habt ihr mir schon sehr geholfen.
Da sich die Lösung von Fu3L leichter anhört denke ich, arbeite ich nach diesem Prinzip.


@Fu3L
Könntest du mir deinen Lösungsansatz eventuell etwas ausführen, ich habe den Sinn verstanden, leider noch nicht so ganz wie ich das umsetzen soll. Ich bin noch in anfänglichen Versuchen meine Java Kenntnisse auszubauen, daher mangelt es mir noch ein wenig an "Grundwissen", wie jetzt z.B. bei deinem Ansatz.

Oder hättest du eventuell für deinen Ansatz Links zu Materialien die mich beim einarbeiten unterstützen, ich muss/möchte es nicht nur programmieren sondern auch eine Dokumentation dazu schreiben.

Ich bedanke mich schon im Vorraus,

Gruß,
CreaaZ


----------



## Fu3L (30. Jan 2012)

Mhh.. ich hab jetzt noch etws drüber nachgedacht und finde, dass weder mein Vorschlag, noch c_sidi's der Sache gerecht werden, insbesondere, wenn zwischen den Zügen noch kurz gewartet werden soll. 

Also du solltest einen GameLoop haben:


```
while(running) {
	
	//noch zu füllen

	try {
		Thread.sleep(50);
	} catch(InterruptedException ex) {
		ex.printStackTrace(); //Sollte nicht passieren
	}
}
```

Solltest du nicht wissen, wie man den kreiert, lege ich dir Quaxlies Tutorial ans Herz.

Hier muss repaint() aufgerufen werden, sodass die von dir überschriebene paintComponent() Methode genutzt wird, um den Spielzustand auszugeben. Solltest du nicht selber zeichnen, sondern das ganze per Swing-Komponenten realisieren, müsstest du diese natürlich zum Neuzeichnen anregen (was durchaus mit repaint() klappen kann^^).

Davor musst du aber ermitteln welcher Spieler am Zug ist. Das könnte durch eine Liste realisiert sein und du merkst dir in einer extra Variablen,welcher Spieler gerade dran ist.
Je nach dem wer dran ist, zwei Fälle unterscheiden:
1)KI Spieler ist am Zug: Berechne nächsten Zug. Setze den nächsten Spieler auf den nächsten in der Liste (eine zyklische Liste wäre hier cool, aber am Ende selbst wieder auf den Anfang zu setzen dürfte auch gehen)
2)Mensch ist am Zug: Zeige an, dass der Spieler am Zug ist. Dann erstma einmal schlafen legen und warten. Im nächsten Durchlauf dann prüfen, ob eine Nutzereingabe vorliegt, wenn ja: Zug ausführen und nächsten Spieler an die Reihe bringen, sonst wieder schlafen legen.

Auf die Nutzereingaben lauscht du, indem du Variablen verwendest, die von zB einem ActionListener gesetzt werden, wenn dieser etwas empfängt.
Achte hierbei auf das Schlüsselwort volatile, da dein GameLoop in einem anderen Thread läuft und sonst evtl. die Änderung nicht sieht!


```
private volatile boolean stepDone;
```


----------



## c_sidi90 (31. Jan 2012)

Darum ja auch das Thema Thread in meinem ersten Post, wie du schon an deinem Beispiel gezeigt hast, gibt es die statische Sleep Methode der Threadklasse. Die kannst du auch mit einem Random Integer aufrufen und so die dauer der Spielzüge zufallsgesteuert lösen.


----------



## CreaaZ (31. Jan 2012)

Danke, danke, danke für die zahlreichen Hinweise,
ich habe soeben die relevanten Seiten in Quaxli's Tutorial gelesen und ich muss sagen ich habe den Sinn sehr gut verstanden.
Muss ich nun zwei Threads für die beiden KI's erstellen oder kann ich das in einem laufen lassen...

Theoretisch müsste es doch so gehen oder: ?


```
while(running) {
    
    int spieler = checkAnDerReihe(); //Liefert 1 oder 2 für KI1 oder KI2 oder 3 für Person
    if(spieler == 3)
    {
         aktiviereGUIEingabemöglichkeit();
    }
    else
    {
         String position = checkSpielerPosition(spieler); //Liefert Vorder/Mittel/Hinterhand
         Gametype gametype = getGametype(); //Liefert Reizen oder Spielzug (Herz, Kreuz, ...)
         Spielzug spielzug = getBestenSpielzug(position,gametype);  //holt den Besten Spielzug
         macheSpielzug(spielzug); // führt den Spielzug aus
         if(spielzugErledigt)
         {
              bestimmeStichsieger();
         }
         repaint(); // selbsterklärend ;P
         Thread.sleep(500); //damit der Spielzug nicht so Analog vorkommt[/INDENT]
    }
 
    try {
        Thread.sleep(50);
    } catch(InterruptedException ex) {
        ex.printStackTrace(); //Sollte nicht passieren
    }
}
```


Das ist natürlich nur von Sinn.. Die wirkliche Methode sieht so anders aus und ich befürchte die ist wesentlich größer, stimmt es denn von der Logik? Bevor ich jetzt den ganzen Quelltext implementiere und dann alles von Grund auf falsch ist 

Vielen Dank schonmal 

Gruß,
CreaaZ


----------



## c_sidi90 (31. Jan 2012)

Habs überflogen, sieht von der Logik her OK aus.


----------



## CreaaZ (31. Jan 2012)

Ich habe gerade angefangen die o.g. Teile zu implementieren und habe testweise erstmal eine System-Ausgabe in die run()-Methode geschrieben, jedoch wird diese zu Beginn nicht ausgeführt. Ich denke es liegt daran, dass ich eine neue Klasse Spiel mit einer bidirektionalen hat/kennt Beziehung zu der Main Klasse erstellt habe und das Runnable in der Spiel Klasse implementiert habe.. Muss ich das o.g. zwingend in der Main-Klasse implementieren? Oder wie kann ich die Logik des Spiels in einer anderen Klasse schreiben?

Tut mir leid, weil es wahrscheinlich Anfängerfragen sind, aber bisher habe ich nur mit Swing-Komponenten und Listenern gearbeitet. Das ist quasi mein erstes Programm dieser Art 

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe


----------



## Fu3L (31. Jan 2012)

```
public static void main(String[] moep) {
		SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
			public void run() {
				GameName g = new GameName();
			}
		});
	} //End main
```


```
public class GameName implements Runnable { 
  private Thread t;
  private volatile boolean running = true;

  public GameName() {
     ....
     t = new Thread(this);
     t.start();
   }

   @Override
   public void run() {
        Ab hier kennst dus
   }
}
```

Solltest du alles selbst zeichnen, empfiehlt sich ein extends JPanel, sonst vllt auch, ist dann aber nicht soo wichtig^^


----------



## b0n541 (3. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin einer der Entwickler von JSkat (JSkat).

Wir haben das etwas anders gelöst:

* Jedes Skatspiel ist ein Thread
* Jeder Spieler implementiert ein Interface, das die verschiedenen Spielzüge in einem Spiel vorgibt
* Der Spiel-Thread ruft nacheinander den Spieler, der an der Reihe ist auf
* Die Spieler liefern die Spielzüge (auch die Implementierung für den menschlichen Spieler über die GUI)
* Es sind keine Wartezeiten oder Prüfungen, wer dran ist, notwendig

Ich lade jeden ein, sich unsere Lösung einmal anzusehen. Wir suchen noch Entwickler für KI-Spieler. Die GUI und die Spielsteuerung bekommt ihr schon von uns frei Haus geliefert.


----------

